# I'm Trying is Back!!!



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

Well I'm back. My rotator cuff seems fully healed and now its time to throw the iron around again! My only form of working out/ and fitness lately has been softball   I've been playing 2 days a week and some days I was playing 2 or 3 games a night.
My weight has gone up of course up to about 200lbs (up from 185). I've been eating sort of crappy, but have stayed away from the majority of crappy stuff out there. 
My goals are to of course get stronger and cut fat. I want to get my body fat down to about 12%. I'll be happy right there. Softball season starts up again in March so I'm preparing for this. I'll be starting my new program on Monday (11-29-04). 

Supplementation will be....
Swole V2 (one serving upon wakeup, one serving before workout)
5g 2x's a day
L-Glutamine Peptides
5g 5x's a day
Redline as per directions (I have a half of bottle left)
1000mg Vitamin C 2x's a day
400iu Vit E 2x's a day
Multivitamin
500mg Calcium (Vit D, Magnesium, and Zinc) 2x's a day
2 tablespoons Flaxseed oil per day or Fish Oil Concentrate Pill Form (850mg Concentrated Fish oil and 440mg of Omega-3 Fatty acids per pill) 2 pills 2x's a day
Glucosamine (per dosage on bottle)
1000 mg CLA 2x's a day
800mg Chromium Picolinate 2x's a day
L-Arginine 1000mg 2x's a day (one upon wakeup one prior to workout)
Taurine 500mg 2x's a day (taken with L-Arginine)
ZMA as per dosage on bottle
3mg Melatonin before bed
I think that is it...  

Diet...
Will cut down on Calories to about 2500 per day 40% pro, 40% Carb, 20% Fat.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

G'luck


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

*Workout Schedule...*

Monday:
Chest\
Incline Barbell Press
5 sets: 12,8,6,6 Pyramiding up in weight
Flat BB Press
3 Sets: 6,6,10 Pyramiding down
Decline DB Press
3 Sets: 6-8,6-8,10: High,High,Low weights
Cable Crossover
2 Sets: 10,10: Same Challenging Weight
ABS
Exercise Ball Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Verticle Leg Raise
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Decline Bench Twisting Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps

Tuesday
Biceps
Standing BB Curl
5 Sets: 10,10,8,6,6 Pyramiding Up
DB Concentration Curl
2 Sets: 12,12 Same Challenging Weight
DB Hammer Curl
2 Sets: 10,10,8 Same Challenging Weight
Triceps
Close Grip Bench
5 Sets: 10,10,8,6,6 Pyramiding Up
Bench Dip
3 Sets: 10,10,10
Rope Pressdown 
3 Sets: 8,10,10 Pyr Down
Forearms
Wrist Curls
3 Sets: 20,15,10 Pyr. Down
Reverse Wrist Curls
3 Sets: 20,15,10 Pyr. Down

Wednesday:
ABS
Exercise Ball Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Verticle Leg Raise
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Decline Bench Twisting Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps

Thursday
Shoulders
Seated Military Press
4 Sets: 12,10,8,6 Pyr. Up
Front DB Raise
2 Sets: 10,10 Same Weight
Bentover DB Lat Raise
3 Sets: 8,8,10 High, High, Low
Shoulder Shrugs
3 Sets: 8,8,10 High,Low,Low
Back
Bent Over Barbell Row
5 Sets: 12,10,8,6,6 Pyr. Up
Pulldown to Front
3 Sets: 8,8,10 High, High, Low
BB Good Morning
2 Sets: 10,10 Same Weight

Legs
BB Squat
5 Sets 12,10,8,6,6 Pyr. Up
Romanian Deads
3 Sets 10,8,8 Same,Same,Heavier
Leg Extension
3 Sets 8,10,10 Pyr Down
Lying Leg Curl
2 Sets 10,12, Pyr. Down
Standing Calf Raises
3 Sets 15,12,12 Pyr. Down
ABS
Exercise Ball Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Verticle Leg Raise
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Decline Bench Twisting Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps


I will start out light for a couple of weeks to get back into the swing. I will also will be doing some sprinting with a chute trainer for cardio, along with Bat speed workouts for softball and of course cuff exercises. Please feel free to critique as always.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'luck



Thanks Luke


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh by the way on Sunday or Monday I'll be posting weight and measurements (hopefully pics too).
Thanks


----------



## sawastea (Nov 24, 2004)

Good luck maing


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

sawastea said:
			
		

> Good luck maing



Like I said on Softball fans. Any advice you can give me I'd appriciate it. 
Thanks!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

welcome back freak.  I can't figure out how to change the name of your journal though.  I don't think I can do it.  I am the retarded mderator.  May want to ask prince or someone intelligent.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> welcome back freak.  I can't figure out how to change the name of your journal though.  I don't think I can do it.  I am the retarded mderator.  May want to ask prince or someone intelligent.



I Pm'ed Mudge. We'll see what he can do


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

P.S. Thanks for the Welcome back P. How does everything look??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Good luck bud.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck bud.



Thanks Bro!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome back Matthew  

Looks like you are prepared   Give 'em hell !


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome back Matthew
> 
> Looks like you are prepared   Give 'em hell !



Will do Gary!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2004)

Good to see you posting again IT!   You've done your homework.  Best of luck.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good to see you posting again IT!   You've done your homework.  Best of luck.



Yeah pretty much. Can't wait til Monday. I'm itching to get back! Thanks JD!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

*Weigh in/ Measurment Day...*

Well this the day I was fearing before I started to get heavy into this journal. The official measurement/weigh in. 
Height: 5'11.5
Weight: 198.0  
Neck: 17.0"
Bicep: 14.56   
Forearm: 11.50" 
Chest: 40.5"
Waist: 40.5"  
Hips: 38.0"
Thigh: 26.06"
Calf: 15.0"
Body Fat: 22.5%     using the Fat TrackII 

All measurements will be tracked in here and in here and in my Fitday program that I purchased awhile back.

Well it looks like I have a shit load of work to do eh??

Thanks!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2004)

You appear to be just about the same size I was when I statred back in '02.  No problem for a stepper like you


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

I mean its not that bad. Its bad to where I was just at. I used to be about 225 about a 18 months ago. I was down to 185lbs. I want to get there by Jan. (which I can) and go on a super clean bulk.
Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey there Matthew, good luck! Looks like a good training program. Are you going to be posting meals?!? We are at about the same cals and macro ratio so I'm interested to see what your eating  And don't make that pig face about your weight, we are the same height and you weigh 23lbs less than me, LOL!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Matthew, good luck! Looks like a good training program. Are you going to be posting meals?!? We are at about the same cals and macro ratio so I'm interested to see what your eating  And don't make that pig face about your weight, we are the same height and you weigh 23lbs less than me, LOL!



Sup Dave  . I think I will post meals for everyones insight and help. You might weigh 23lbs more than me but I'm a weakling


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Today starts the new program  What I'll do is post everything a day later so I can post the day's diet. Either that or I'll plan better and have my diet planned out in advanced.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, quick Q..  Have you trained legs after back before?  
My rountine, when I first set it up was like that.  I had to switch the two, because squats were impssible for me after a back day.  Just some input.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, quick Q..  Have you trained legs after back before?
> My rountine, when I first set it up was like that.  I had to switch the two, because squats were impssible for me after a back day.  Just some input.



  I haven't tried this split yet. What I'll do is try how this works out for 4 weeks, re-evalute it and if I can tell I'm not doing my best cause of a previous day's workout I'll switch shit up. Thanks for the input Jake. Always welcome and appriciated.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Well I can tell you right off the bat my diet will somewhat suck this week due to a lack of food choices in the house. I need to get to Costco this weekend.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

*11/29/04 Diet...*

I think I did pretty good shooting from the hip yesterday as far as diet. Still made a couple bad choices though...

1st Meal
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Frozen Mixed Berries
1 Med. Banana
1.5 Cups of Skim Milk
1 scoop Whey (blended together in blender

PreWorkout
1 scoop ON Pro Complex
1 Banana

Post Workout
Small serving of homemade Spagetti (with lower carb/high protein noodles and extra lean turkey meat)

4th meal
Avid Protein Bar

5th Meal
Small serving of homemade Spagetti 

6th Meal
1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese

7th Meal (before bed)
1tbl Peanut Butter (All Natural)
1 Scoop Whey
small sausage patty  

1 cup of sunflower seeds consumed throughout and 8hr period at work.

Total: 2390 Calories 71g Fat 215g Carbs 220g Protein.

Let me know how this looks.
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

*11/29/04 Workout...*

Chest/ABS...

Incline Barbell Press
Bar X 12
95x10
115x8
135x6
150x6

Flat Bench
160x3
150x3
135x5
115x6
95x7

Decline DB Press
40x7
30x8
20x15 

Cable Crossover (will change to DB Flyes next week)
25x8
25x8

Abs
Exercise Ball Crunch
3 reps total...


Well this workout was disappointing and embarassing!   I guess like I said in the begining this is a total evaluation period. I felt so damn weak after not working out for almost 5 months   I thought everything was going well until the Flat Barbell Bench. Started with the 160 got it up 3 times no problem then going up the 4th time I couldn't do it! Went down to 150 same thing. 135 same thing, so on and so forth. The cable Crossover will change to Flat bench DB Flyes next week since my pulley system won't work the way I want to do this.
Then to top it off I couldn't do ABS. I took 1/2 Serving of Redline prior to workout. I was fine til about the Crossovers, then through that I felt like I was going to  . I get to ABS did 3 reps and had a close call. I called it a day then. I might have had too empty of a stomach or something cause that is the first time I ever felt sick to my stomach taking Redline. Well today I'm sore as hell which is a good feeling. Lets see how tonight goes...

Feel free to critique as always!
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

What kind of Redline?  Is it in the gel packets?

Dont worry too much about your weights.  I had a 16week break over the summer, and I am almost as strong as I was.. only been back 5-6 weeks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of Redline?  Is it in the gel packets?
> 
> Dont worry too much about your weights.  I had a 16week break over the summer, and I am almost as strong as I was.. only been back 5-6 weeks.



Bottle kind. I can't wait til the pill form comes out. Have you ever tried Redline? The bottle kind tastes like shit but works well. Kind of curious how the RTD stuff is.

I'm not worried really just frustrated thats all


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

What Jake said !   Don't get in a hurry .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Bottle kind. I can't wait til the pill form comes out. Have you ever tried Redline? The bottle kind tastes like shit but works well. Kind of curious how the RTD stuff is.
> 
> I'm not worried really just frustrated thats all




No, never tried it.  What kind of bottle?  I have like a drink, and a gelpack that I got from the O when I went.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

REDLINE


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, never tried it.  What kind of bottle?  I have like a drink, and a gelpack that I got from the O when I went.



That is why I wish I went to the O. For all the samples. I have to go next year


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

At $1 a serving, that shit better make my cock hard


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> At $1 a serving, that shit better make my cock hard



Well now that you mention it...   I think you got the idea. Hey it does it to me for some reason.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck with your new training dude ... I know rotator cuffs can be a pain in the ass , but believe me , it can only make you stronger mentally


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I think I did pretty good shooting from the hip yesterday as far as diet. Still made a couple bad choices though...
> 
> 1st Meal
> 1/2 Cup Oatmeal
> ...


Your w/o looked good. Give it time, your strength will be back soon!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your w/o looked good. Give it time, your strength will be back soon!



Thanks Rock I greatly appriciate it.    How does the diet look to you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

I bolded some changes into it in the above post. Tell me what you think or if you have questions.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I bolded some changes into it in the above post. Tell me what you think or if you have questions.



Yeah you are right. I will change this up starting next week. I went unprepared diet wise. Thanks for the help Rock. Next week check back when I post my diet, see how it looks to you.
Thanks!! 

ON Pro Complex has...
260 Calories
2g Fat (1g Sat)
4g Carbs (1g Sugar).
Then vitamins and BCCAs out the Ying Yang.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

*11/30/2004 Food log...*

1st Meal
1 Scoop Whey
1 Med Banana
1/2 cup Mixed Berries
1/2 Cup Oats
Pre Workout
1 Scoop ON Pro Complex
1 Serving Size bottle of Gatorade
Post Workout
1 Med Banana
Bottle of ABB Pure Pro
4th Meal
Avid Protein Bar
5th Meal
Spagetti
6th Meal
Cottage Cheese
7th Meal 
1 Tbls P-nut Butter (Natty)
1 scoop Whey

Sunflower seeds (1/2 cup) consumed during an 8 hour period at work. Between meals 4-6.

Calories 2061 Fat 63g Carbs 165 Protein 208.

I know the diet sucks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

*11/30/04 Workout...*

Biceps/Triceps

Bicep Standing BB Curl
45x10
55x10
70x8
80x6
90x3

DB Con. Curl
20x12 (2 assisted by me)
20x12 (4 assisted by me)

DB Hammer Curl
20x10
20x10
20x8

Close-Grip Bench
45x10
65x10
85x8
95x8

Bench Dip
BWx10
BWx10
BWx10

Rope Press down
30x10
25x10
20x10



Workout overall ok. Weights went down a little here still yet not suprising. Working on perfect form.  Sore as hell still from Monday but I'll live.(Triceps sore today.) If not some one take me out back and put me out of my misery   Forearms I'll work out tonight with ABS.

Well wish me luck tomorrow. I have a lateral transfer interview and its a DAY SHIFT POSITION!!  (Plus its 4 days per week 10 hour days  )  Doubt that I get it since I'm a goverment worker and I'm sure they already have someone picked and they are just going through the motions. But hopefully I'm Wrong.
Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Well that looks like a dang good workout to me 

Good luck with the interview . A little of this might help .


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well that looks like a dang good workout to me
> 
> Good luck with the interview . A little of this might help .


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

Well my workout is screwed tonight (abs/forearms). I need the little rest on my body anyways. I have to get my Resume together and my past Evaluations. Plus I need to iron my Slacks and dress shirt.   Oh well.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Dont forget the chapstick!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont forget the chapstick!


   j/k


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Looked like a good workout Matthew. For you pre workout meal, make sure you have some slow burning carbs also. Very important there.  And good luck with the interview!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looked like a good workout Matthew. For you pre workout meal, make sure you have some slow burning carbs also. Very important there.  And good luck with the interview!



Thanks Rock for the good wishes. What should I use for slow burning carbs? Oatmeal ok?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

yup


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yup



Cool.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yup


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

Hope you don't mind Dave (rock) I took your idea from your sig. as far as stats and goals. If there is a problem with me doing that please let me know.
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind Dave (rock) I took your idea from your sig. as far as stats and goals. If there is a problem with me doing that please let me know.
> Thanks!!


LOL,   No problem at all. Actually I took it from Monstar, but I never cared if that bothered him or not


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

Good luck on the interview IT.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

Well?  How did it go?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Well?  How did it go?



JD...
Sorry just woke up. My interview was at 14:00. Which to my body was 02:00. It was like I had a job interview at 2 in the morning.   I thought it went ok. I'm not going to hold my hopes up or anything. I work for a county agency and if anyone knows how goverment jobs go they pretty much know who they want before they start interview. But ya never know.  
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL,   No problem at all. Actually I took it from Monstar, but I never cared if that bothered him or not



I didn't care if it bothered you either then   j/k bro. I'll be posting a better diet this week by the way.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm not going to bother posting yesterday's diet. It sucked!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well I'm back. My rotator cuff seems fully healed and now its time to throw the iron around again! My only form of working out/ and fitness lately has been softball  I've been playing 2 days a week and some days I was playing 2 or 3 games a night.
> My weight has gone up of course up to about 200lbs (up from 185). I've been eating sort of crappy, but have stayed away from the majority of crappy stuff out there.
> My goals are to of course get stronger and cut fat. I want to get my body fat down to about 12%. I'll be happy right there. Softball season starts up again in March so I'm preparing for this. I'll be starting my new program on Monday (11-29-04).
> 
> ...


I just want to know how you're going to afford those eight new bats you'll be buying next year!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I just want to know how you're going to afford those eight new bats you'll be buying next year!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkc*
> _I just want to know how you're going to afford those eight new bats you'll be buying next year!_


From the money he makes guest posing and giving seminars


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

*Workout 12/2/2004*

Shoulders

Standing Military Press
Bar x12
65x10
85x8
85x6

Front DB Raise
15x10
15x10

Bent DB Lat Raise
10x10
15x8
10x10

Shoulder Shrugs
85x10
115x8
95x10

Back
45x12
55x12
65x8
85x6
100x6

Pulldowns to Front
50x10
65x8
50x10

Goodmornings
Bar x10
Bar x10

Workout overall was good. Like I said before this is eval. week to see where I'm at so these sets look a little F-ed up but I guessed where to start. Sometimes I was right, sometimes I was wrong. Tonight is Legs!  
Please feel free to critque.
Thanks!!  

P.S. My Diet= Sh!T


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> From the money he make guest posing and giving seminars


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Shoulders
> 
> Standing Military Press
> Bar x12
> ...


 You got to start somewhere and you will have it fine tuned in no time


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You got to start somewhere and you will have it fine tuned in no time



Thanks for the support Gary!! I need to get my diet straight though. I have the same problem as Mike (Monstar).


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support Gary!! I need to get my diet straight though. I have the same problem as Mike (Monstar).




what problem is that?  You start 5 journals a day?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what problem is that?  You start 5 journals a day?



*P-funk:* Maybe its because he is really dumb like him.  Thanks for stoppin by bro.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 3, 2004)

Really fuckin funny  I mean the binge eating. Not the constant journals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *P-funk:* Maybe its because he is really dumb like him.  Thanks for stoppin by bro.


Oh, that's just mean! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

How long is you w/o taking you to do?!? You might want to move shrugs last in the w/o and do the Pulldowns and Good AM before them. Nice w/o!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How long is you w/o taking you to do?!? You might want to move shrugs last in the w/o and do the Pulldowns and Good AM before them. Nice w/o!



I'm keeping the workouts to about 60-75 min. 
I'll try that suggestion this week.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

My split will change this week to allot time better. Legs will now be on Sunday instead of Fri.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

*12/5/2004 Workout....*

Legs...

Squats
Bar x12
100x10
115x8
135x8
185x6

Romanian Deadlifts
100x10
115x8
135x8

Leg Extension (slow going down)
80x8
70x10
45x10

Lying Leg Curl
45x10
35x12

Standing Calf Raise
Bar x15
100x12
130x12


Alright now I have a base of all my workouts today to see where I'm at. We'll see how I do this up coming week. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Legs..
> Alright now I have a base of all my workouts today to see where I'm at. We'll see how I do this up coming week. Please feel free to critique.
> Thanks!!


Wow !  has it beeen a week already ? !   Nice wo ! 

Ok we expect to see some increased intensity this coming week  

 Do you hear me MISTER !  I Can't hear YOU !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, what Gary said LOL! No, that w/o looked good Matthew. Curious about how long your rest interval is.


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Really fuckin funny  I mean the binge eating. Not the constant journals.




Matt--just binge and purge, that's the healthy thing to do.....  

jk

Keep up the good work!!!!!!!! and, damn't EAT CLEAN!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !  has it beeen a week already ? !   Nice wo !
> 
> Ok we expect to see some increased intensity this coming week
> 
> Do you hear me MISTER !  I Can't hear YOU !!!



Yeah more intense this week. It feels good to get back and work out again!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what Gary said LOL! No, that w/o looked good Matthew. Curious about how long your rest interval is.



I think I did pretty good squat wise. It'll go up more next Sunday. My rest interval was between 45sec to 1min. Should it be shorter??


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> Matt--just binge and purge, that's the healthy thing to do.....
> 
> jk
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!!!!!! and, damn't EAT CLEAN!




Thanks Straten for stopping by. I know I need to eat clean. Gots to get ready for ball in Feb.!!  How you've been??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nope, looks good to me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's just mean! LOL



Yea, it was... I didnt mean to imply that Matthew was dumb like Mike.  Sorry man.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, it was... I didnt mean to imply that Matthew was dumb like Mike.  Sorry man.



Its all good Jake.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

*Meals for 12/5/2004...*

1st Meal
8 egg whites
1/4 cup grits mixed all together

Pre workout
ON Pro Complex
12oz Gatorade

Post Workout
On Pro Complex
1/2 Cup Oats

4th Meal
Deli Turkey Meat
1 piece Bread

Sleep 4 Hours (transition to Gravyard shift)

5th meal
Deli Turkey Meat
2 slices Bread

6th Meal
8oz Tequila Lime Turkey

7th meal 
1.5 cups Cottage Cheese

8th Meal
1 Tablespoon Natty Pnut Butter
1 Serving Whey.

Sunflower Seeds (1/2 cup) eaten at work spread along an 8 hour period.
Sleeps 5 hours.

Calories 2688
Fat grams 70
Carb Grams 181 
Protein Grams 338.

Please feel free to critque.
Thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2004)

I think you are getting off to a great start IT. After a few weeks you will be making rapid improvements


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

*12/6/2004 Workout...*

Chest

Incline Bench
110x12
115x10
135x8
155x6
165x2 (Failure)

Flat Bench Press
165x4 (Fail)
145x6
135x8

Decline Bench
40x8
30x8
25x10

Incline Flyes
25x10
30x10
40x6

Push Ups to Failure
3   


Decided to add Flyes to W/O and Pushups to fail as a good closer. Well you see how that went   Pretty good w/o need a spotter to get the last couple though. Let me know how it looks.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Matt,


You're get the hang of it now    Are your declines BB or Db?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> 
> 
> You're get the hang of it now    Are your declines BB or Db?



Sorry DBs of course


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

*12/6/04 Diet...*

Preworkout 
1/4cups Grits
1.5 cups Kirkland Egg Whites
1/3 Non Fat Cheese Cheddar Cheese 

12oz. Gatorade during during W/O

Postworkout
1 cup Oats
2 scoops On Pro Complex

3rd Meal
Turkey Sandwich
(2 pieces of bread, 5 slices turkey breast

4th Meal
6oz Real Lean Steak
6oz Salad
1/3 Cheese
6 XLarge Olives

5th Meal
1 cup 2% Cottage Cheese
Sunflower seed eaten throughout a 8hr period at work

6th Meal
1 Tablespoon Natty Pnut Butter
1 scoop Protein Powder.

Calories: 2357
Fat Grams: 60g 22%
Carb Grams: 179 27%
Protein Grams: 278 48%

Well the carb and protein % are a little off. I need to fix that. I guess everything else looks ok. If it doesn't please feel free to chime in.
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, it was... I didnt mean to imply that Matthew was dumb like Mike.  Sorry man.


No, I meant that was mean for MIKE, LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Diet's looking good Matthew! Just remember to get fat in your Pre w/o meal which I see you did today. On a cut I'd drop the bread, JMO. And nice w/o!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Diet's looking good Matthew! Just remember to get fat in your Pre w/o meal which I see you did today. On a cut I'd drop the bread, JMO. And nice w/o!



What would you recommend instead of bread?? Low carb Tortillas?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I was going to post all my personal bests. Then I have changed my mind since I probably wasn't strict to form as I am now. Thus whatever I post here I'll take as personal bests.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

*12/7/2004 Workout...*

Well since I'm supervising tonight at work I can post my w/o for tonight.  

Biceps

Standing BB Curl (str8 bar)
Bar x10
65x10
75x8
85x6
95x4 (I'll keep with this for a little while.)

DB Concentration Curl
25x12 (4 Assisted)
25X8 (Will attempt next time again)

DB Hammer Curl
25x10 (Will attempt to do atleast 30's next week for a set or two)
25x9
25x8

Forearms

Wrist Curls (to failure)
55x15
50x16
45x20

Reverse Wrist Curls (to Failure)
55x20
50x18
45x20

The Gripper (Captain of Crush type grip improver)
1 min held closed X2 for each hand. (Medium Strength)

Good workout overall. Didn't do Triceps though. Those will be done tomorrow cause of lack of time tonight. I'm starting to notice some improvements already body wise. Muscle definition is somewhat coming back   On Sunday I'll take measurements again to see how I'm doing.
Please feel free to critique.
Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What would you recommend instead of bread?? Low carb Tortillas?


Haha, nice try!! All breads are just refined sugar. If you HAD to have bread, you'd want a grain or nut bread, and then sparingly. Have some Brown rice or yams instead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like a solid w/o. Good job on Curls. What weight COC did you get? Do you like it?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a solid w/o. Good job on Curls. What weight COC did you get? Do you like it?



I have a generic one til I get the real thing. I'll wear out those and then I'll get the real thing


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, nice try!! All breads are just refined sugar. If you HAD to have bread, you'd want a grain or nut bread, and then sparingly. Have some Brown rice or yams instead.



Have any ideas what I can eat RIGHT before I start work? I eat the sandwich about 10min before work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Have any ideas what I can eat RIGHT before I start work? I eat the sandwich about 10min before work.


What about 1 cup rice and 4oz chicken breast and soy sauce on top. Fish oil caps for fat. You don't even have to warm up the rice and chicken if your in a hurry. I don't.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What about 1 cup rice and 4oz chicken breast and soy sauce on top. Fish oil caps for fat. You don't even have to warm up the rice and chicken if your in a hurry. I don't.



That sounds good. I'll try that then.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice wo Matt ! 

You are really doing great   keep at it !


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Matt !
> 
> You are really doing great   keep at it !


I'm Trying!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

*12/7/2004 Diet...*

Preworkout
1.5 cups Kirkland Egg Starts
1/3 cup Non Fat Cheddar Cheese
1/4 cup Grits

12oz Gatorade During Workout

Post Workout
1 serving ON Pro Complex
1 Cup Oats

3rd Meal
Turkey Samich

4th Meal
6oz Lettuce
1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheese
3 XL Olives
6oz Turkey Breast

5th Meal 
1 cup Cottage Cheese

6th Meal
1 TBL Natty Pnut Butter
1 scoop Protein Powder.

Calories: 1975
Fat grams: 32
Carb Grams: 180
Protein Grams: 243

Man I thought I ate more. It'll be a little more food today since I woke up earlier. 
BTW today's weight: 193. Will Do weights and measurments on Sunday.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Your diet makes me hungry


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your diet makes me hungry



About 10-15 pounds to loose before bulk time


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

*12/8/2004 Workout...*

Triceps

Close Grip Bench
75x10
95x10
105x8
115x8
140x6

Bench Dip 
BWx10x3

Rope Press Down
35x10
30x10
25x10

Reverse one arm press
10x10
15x7

Gotdamn I had some good energy. I wish my workout was longer. I was really feeling it. Hopefully the same goes tonight.
Please feel free to Critique
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

1st Meal
Egg Starts
1/2 cup Grits
1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheddar Cheese

Pre Workout
1 scoop ON Pro Complex
6 oz Gatorade

Post Workout
2 Scoops ON Pro Complex
1 Cup Oats

4th Meal
1 cup Brown Rice
6oz Chicken Breast

5th Meal
Large Salad
Chicken Breast
1/3 Non Fat Cheese
3 XL Olives

6th Meal
1 Cup 2% Cottage Cheese
1 Can V8

7th Meal 
Tablespoon Natty Pnut Butter

Calories: 2056
Fat Grams: 29
Carb Grams: 180
Protein Grams: 272


Didn't drink my before bed shake.   I got home and wanted to crash.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

*Workout 12/9/2004...*

Shoulders

Standing Military Press
65x10
75x10
85x8
95x6

Front DB Raise
15x10
15x10

Bentover DB Lat Raise
15x8
15x8
10x10

Shoulder Shrugs
135x8
135x8
95x10

Back

Bent Over BB Row
65x10
80x10
95x8
105x6
125x5 (Failure)

Pulldown to Front
70x9
75x8
50x10

Workout tonight was so so. I'm wondering if I'm overdoing it on the L-Arginine. I'm taking 8g a day divided into 2 doses. The pumps are hellacious though when stacked with Swole v2. The problem with the workout was I was dragging and had to get my body use to a "normal" person's schedule a day early due to a class I have to go to tomorrow. I still did better though then last week overall but could've done better. Didn't take Redline tonight cause I want to sleep tonight  
Please feel free to critique
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

*Meals 12-9-2004*

1st Meal
1/2 cup Grits
1.5 cups Egg Starts
1/3 cup Non Fat Cheddar Cheese

Pre Workout
1 Scoop ON Pro Complex
6oz Gatorade(during W/O)

Post Workout
Salad
6oz Chicken Breast
1/3 Non Fat Cheese
4 XL Olives

4th Meal
1 Tbl Natty Pnut Butter
1 Scoop Pro Whey

Calories: 1055
Fat Grams: 18
Carb Grams: 69
Protein Grams: 156

This seems small due to getting my body use to a normal person schedule. Woke up at about 2:00PM PST and plan on going to bed about 10:30p or 11:00.
Feel Free to critique
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey buddy, looking good. Nice w/o's. How do you like the standing MP?!? This past meal I don't see any carbs in the Post w/o.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, looking good. Nice w/o's. How do you like the standing MP?!? This past meal I don't see any carbs in the Post w/o.



The standing MP's are pretty good. The reason why I don't have any carbs in the PW/O meal was because I did my workout right before bed,
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 11, 2004)

*Meals for 12/10/2004...*

1ST Meal
1 1/2 cups Egg Starts
1/2 Cup Grits
1/3 Cup NON Fat Cheese

2nd Meal
1 Cup 2% Cottage Cheese

3rd Meal
1 Cup Brown Rice
6oz Chicken Breast

4th Meal
2 Chicken Soft Tacos from Taco Bell

5th Meal
6oz Chicken Breast
Salad
4 XL Olives
1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheddar Cheese

6th Meal 
1 scoop Protein

Calories: 1683
Fat:  28
Carbs: 133
Protein: 219

Meals sucked!...


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2004)

Ew Taco Bell   . You could have atleast gone to Chipotle or something.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 12, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ew Taco Bell   . You could have atleast gone to Chipotle or something.


Yeah I was stuck in traffic on Howe Ave. and I was hungry. What could I do?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 12, 2004)

Howe Ave. on Friday was backed up I hear. Howe has some decent places you could have stopped by at though.

Btw, my bro's name is also Matthew.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 12, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Howe Ave. on Friday was backed up I hear. Howe has some decent places you could have stopped by at though.
> 
> Btw, my bro's name is also Matthew.



Yeah, Taco Bell was in sight and I did it on a whim.   I need to eat alittle better though. Feel free to stop by and chime in anytime Aggie 
Are you still living up in the same area?? 
Thanks!!

P.S. Your bro has a good name


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah I was stuck in traffic on Howe Ave. and I was hungry. What could I do?


Hey if it makes you feel any better I had taco bell yesterday. On purpose


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey if it makes you feel any better I had taco bell yesterday. On purpose


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

*12/11/2004 Diet...*

1st Meal
1.5 Cups Kirkland Egg Starts
1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheese

2nd Meal
Baja Fresh Chicken Ensalada

3rd Meal
Salad 
Chicken Breast
1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheese
4 XL Olives

4th Meal
1 TBl Cashews
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese 2%

5th Meal
1 Scoop ON Choc. Mint


Calories 1114
Fat  22
Carbs 52 
Protein 187


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

*12/12/2004 Meals...*

1st Meal
1.5 Cup Egg Starts
1/3 Non Fat Cheese

Pre Workout
2 scoops ON pro complex
12oz Gatorade during workout

Post Workout
2 Scoops ON Pro Complex

4th Meal
1 TBL Cashews
1 Scoop ON Choc. Mint

Sleep 4 hrs  

5th Meal
6oz Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brown Rice

6th Meal
6oz Chicken Breast
Salad 
1/3 NF Cheese
4 XL Olives

7th Meal
6oz Chicken Breast
1/3 Cup Sunflower Seeds consumed through 8 hr Period

8th Meal
1 TBL Cashews
1 Scoop ON Choc Mint

Calories  2467
Fat  52
Carbs  161  
Protein  351

Am I doing anything wrong?? My calories look extremly low these past several days.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

*12/12/04 Workout...*

Legs

BB Squats
100x12
115x10
155x8
185x6
200x6

Romainian Deads
115x10
135x8
165x8

Good Mornings
65x10
65x10

Leg Ext. (real slow negatives)
90x8
80x10
55x10

Lying Leg Curls (need to do slow negs on these too.)
55x10
45x12

Standing Calf Raise
115x15
140x12
165x12

Pretty good workout. Need to work up and up! The last set of squats were a little tough lets see how 220 goes next week. Also the slow negs on the Leg Ext. kills! 
Does anyone have any good home gym calf exercises?? I don't know with what I have works at all.  
Feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> 1st Meal
> 1.5 Cups Kirkland Egg Starts
> 1/3 Cup Non Fat Cheese
> 
> ...


What the heck happened here Matt?!? LOL. Did you eat anything


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What the heck happened here Matt?!? LOL. Did you eat anything


Thats what I mean. I felt a little hungry but thought I ate more then I really did. Plus I went to bed a little early. Is this bad??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Thats what I mean. I felt a little hungry but thought I ate more then I really did. Plus I went to bed a little early. Is this bad??


Not necessarily. Just don't make a habit of it. Same thing happens to me sometimes.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. Just don't make a habit of it. Same thing happens to me sometimes.



Yeah I need to atleast to pass the 2500 calorie mark. Reguardless what my weight is Jan 1st its bulk time!!   Clean bulk that is


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _Hey if it makes you feel any better I had taco bell yesterday. On purpose _


I guess that didn't make you feel better ?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah, Taco Bell was in sight and I did it on a whim.   I need to eat alittle better though. Feel free to stop by and chime in anytime Aggie
> Are you still living up in the same area??
> Thanks!!
> 
> P.S. Your bro has a good name


I live in El Dorado Hills. I forget where you are though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 13, 2004)

I think your cals are low because you need to eat more at each meal with a proper ratio of C/F/P and spend more time pre-cooking and packing your food. Do you work swing shift? This might also be messing up your eating schedule because your sleep pattern is different. Try to get into a routine if you can.

You might want to add fish oil caps. Pb is also good at your last meal.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think your cals are low because you need to eat more at each meal with a proper ratio of C/F/P and spend more time pre-cooking and packing your food. Do you work swing shift? This might also be messing up your eating schedule because your sleep pattern is different. Try to get into a routine if you can.
> 
> You might want to add fish oil caps. Pb is also good at your last meal.



I work graveyard. My sleep pattern is always changing on my schedule at the end of the week going from a graveyard schedule to a normal schedule. Been doing this for over a year now. 
I notice though with lack of appitite comes lack of energy that hit me today when I was working out.   I guess I need to force feed myself. I guess I'm too worried about cutting and thus might be doing some damage.  
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

*12/13/2004 Workout*

Chest

Flat Bench
115x12
135x10
155x8
170x3  
135x6

Incline BB Bench
155x3.5  
115x10
115x9

Decline DB Press
40x8
30x10
30x10

DB Incline Fly
40x9
30x10
25x10

Energy=Shit!!  
I had no energy whatso frickin ever! I need to get my crap together diet wise and get a little better sleep. Plus take my Redline that I have only about 2-3 doses left.   I have some more coming on Friday though. Well feel free to critique.
Thanks!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 15, 2004)

Diet getting any better Matt?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Diet getting any better Matt?




I'll post it tomorrow.  I might have some tweaking to do though.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

*Workout 12/15/2004*

Arms

Biceps Standing BB Curl
Bar x 12
65x10
75x9
85x6

DB Concentration Curl
25x10
25x10

DB Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
25x8

Triceps

Close Grip Bench
90x12
115x8
130x8
145x6

Bench Dip
BWx10x3

Rope Press Down
35x8
30x12
25x12

Forearms

Forward Wrist Curls to Failure
55x25
50x25
45x15
Reverse Wrist Curls to Failure
55x20
50x21
45x25

Workout was decent. Energy was good. I'm going to change up my BB curls to the EZ Bar next time. Also I'm going to up the weight on the DB Hammer Curls too. Diet I'm still honing and I'll post it tomorrow after I log it into my home computer on my Fitday program.
Please feel free to critique
Thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2004)

Workouts looking good Matt. How do you like the commercial version of Fitday?  Is it worth $20 over the free online version?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Workouts looking good Matt. How do you like the commercial version of Fitday?  Is it worth $20 over the free online version?


JD,
I like it alot better. Especially when I had dial up. I now have DSL so it doesn't matter, but it has alot more functions on it that I like atleast. I think its worth the dough.
Thanks!!  
P.S. How are you doing??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice w/o buddy! Why are you switching up the BB Curl to the EZ bar curl for? Looks like your numbers are steadily going up (and reps)


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy! Why are you switching up the BB Curl to the EZ bar curl for? Looks like your numbers are steadily going up (and reps)


I'm going to see if its more comfortable. I don't feel like I'm getting what I should out of the straight bar for some reason. We'll see how that goes. If not any better then back to the straight.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy! Looks like your numbers are steadily going up (and reps)


yeah , what the BeastMaster said


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah , what the BeastMaster said



Gary your smiliey is too top heavy. He needs to do some squats,calf raises and Deadlifts


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

No workouts the last couple of days. (actually just back and shoulder workout.) Just have been worn out from work.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Lazy.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lazy.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

How are you doing Jake??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Doing well, thanks.  Just tired of being injured 

How are you?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doing well, thanks.  Just tired of being injured
> 
> How are you?


Tired of being Tired.   You need to get healed bro! I know how ya feel though. Its frustrating as fvck!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh yeah I'm getting a new workout setup for christmas  It has the smith machine setup pec dec and everything.  Going to pick it up hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 17, 2004)

Here ya go Matt.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32734
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18733
Haha, my baking resembles nothing near healthy though. That's why it tastes so good.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Here ya go Matt.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32734
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18733
> Haha, my baking resembles nothing near healthy though. That's why it tastes so good.



Awww so your not going to make them for me    J/k


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 17, 2004)

Lol nope.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol nope.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 20, 2004)

Didn't workout today. Had an awful headache and got jack squat for sleep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Matthew!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, Merry Christmas.. and update this journal!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. Had family here all week. Will be back in the swing of things on Sunday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Merry Christmas.. and update this journal!


 

Merry Christmas !


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks old dudes (trapped in 25 y/o bodies)   Merry Christmas to you all once again


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

*Measurements...*

Well here is my measurements that I took this morning. I haven't been able to workout the last two weeks cause it has been hectic around here.   Was going to work out today but my daughter is sick and their is no way I can get out to the garage and do anything. She wants to be babied (she is a little over 1 y/o).
Hopefully all is better tomorrow.
I ordered the COC today (1 trainer and 1 #1) 
Here are my measurements...

11/29 1/2/05  Difference
Weight:   198 191.5 -6.5lbs 
Neck:      17" 16.5    - 1/2"   
Bicep:    14 9/16  14.5  - 1/16"
Forearm: 11.5"  11 9/16 + 1/16"
Chest:   40.5"   41.0  + 1/2"
Waist:    40.5"    38.5   - 2" 
Hips:      38"  37       - 1"
Thigh:     26.06      25.5   -  9/16"
Calf:       15.0"   15.0           no change

Pretty good changes in about a month's time. I have alittle longer to go then its bulk time. I'm doing some research into the anarchy stack. The only drawback is cost of this (CLA to be taken about 15g per day  ) We'll see how everything goes. Hopefully I can be working out tomorrow.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

Good Job Matt  


Welcome back .   How's the little one ?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2005)

Awww a baby girl. (Though personally, if I ever have a kid, I want identical twin boys. The odds of having twins on slim because they don't run in my fam, the odds of being identical and boys is even slimmer lol. I also would like them to have blue eyes, but being Asian, that just ain't happening.   The thought of having a girl that turns out like me just scares me...stubborn, into sports, cars, military...lol). What's her name? Oh ya, and good progress.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Awww a baby girl. (Though personally, if I ever have a kid, I want identical twin boys. The odds of having twins on slim because they don't run in my fam, the odds of being identical and boys is even slimmer lol. I also would like them to have blue eyes, but being Asian, that just ain't happening.   The thought of having a girl that turns out like me just scares me...stubborn, into sports, cars, military...lol). What's her name? Oh ya, and good progress.



Kiara Grace. She has brown eyes and hair like I do.  Were you in the military??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Job Matt
> 
> 
> Welcome back .   How's the little one ?



Thanks Gary. She doing ok. I hope she is better tomorrow.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Awww a baby girl. (Though personally, if I ever have a kid, I want identical twin boys. The odds of having twins on slim because they don't run in my fam, the odds of being identical and boys is even slimmer lol. I also would like them to have blue eyes, but being Asian, that just ain't happening.   The thought of having a girl that turns out like me just scares me...stubborn, into sports, cars, military...lol). What's her name? Oh ya, and good progress.



Cal laid an egg huh??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Matthew, glad your back buddy. Nice changes up above!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey good to see you back Matt!  Hope your baby girl is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Kiara Grace. She has brown eyes and hair like I do.  Were you in the military??


Nope, almost did ROTC in college though. I still ponder Officer Cadet Training....Grandpa was in the Army though and I have tremendous respect for the armed forces and troops.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Nope, almost did ROTC in college though. I still ponder Officer Cadet Training....Grandpa was in the Army though and I have tremendous respect for the armed forces and troops.



I did three years in the Army. I was stationed in Alaska.  Burrrrrrr.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey good to see you back Matt!  Hope your baby girl is feeling better tomorrow.



Thanks Rock and JD. I have about 3 weeks then I'm gonna bulk for a little while. Been doing some research on the Anarchy stack so hopefully I can use that when I'm done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

What is the Anarchy stack?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What is the Anarchy stack?



There is a nice 20 pager on AM. I would give you a link but AM isn't working right now. 
Here is a little snipet off bb.com Anarchy Stack 

Cost may be an issue. I don't know if I'll do it though. Suppose to be kick ass though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

Hmmm.... call me skeptical.  Over the years I tried all kinds of supplements with no effects, just expensive piss .  Creatine and whey protein were the only exceptions.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... call me skeptical.  Over the years I tried all kinds of supplements with no effects, just expensive piss .  Creatine and whey protein were the only exceptions.



Did you read the thread on AM?? Alot of people says it works great. Especially when bulking. Less fat put on. But yes it is expensive. Here is finally came up Anarchy Stack 
After thinking about it (and more research) I'm not going to use the CLA just good 'ol fish oil like they use the CLA.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

*1/3/2005 Workout... Chest*

Incline DB Press
30x10
40x8
55x6

Flat Barbell Press
115x12
135x10
155x8
170x4
135x8

Pec Dec Flyes
50x10
60x8
80x9 (these were the first time trying them on my new machine. Will adjust accordingly next week.)

Pretty good workout. First one in about two weeks so its good to get back in there. The only downside was using a whole new setup and not being use to it. Tonight its biceps and triceps!!
Thanks and feel free to critique.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Matt , 


What kind of equipment did you get ?  I'm going to do Incline Db bench for the first time this week. Looking forward to it .

Nice wo !  Keep it up


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matt ,
> 
> 
> What kind of equipment did you get ?  I'm going to do Incline Db bench for the first time this week. Looking forward to it .
> ...



When I get my garage cleaned up and organized I'll post a pic. I wating for my sister's boyfriend to pick up my old setup and get rid of the boxes from the new setup. Hopefully this week I can do that.

That was the first time I did that heavy (the 55lb DB) since I started back again from my rotator cuff injury. I'm just going to go slow up from there.

Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got my Captain of Crush via UPS right now  I got the trainer and the #1. Wasn't sure which one to go with so I got both.

I also have this coming monster bar


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

How many times can you *CLOSE each gripper?

*have handles touch


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How many times can you *CLOSE each gripper?
> 
> *have handles touch



Haven't really played with them yet. I'll be doing it post workout tonight. How often are you using them Jake?? Which size do you have again?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I just have the trainer.. and I havent been using it at all lately LOL

I need to get my shit together, and use it atleast twice a week.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just have the trainer.. and I havent been using it at all lately LOL
> 
> I need to get my shit together, and use it atleast twice a week.


   
They also sent me the ID card too for "free"


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

ID card?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ID card?



The ID Card  is when you get certified on #'s 3 and 4. It is also a luggage tag. Its on their site.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 6, 2005)

*1/6/2005 Workout...*

Biceps

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
45x12
65x10
75x8
85x8

DB Concentration Curls
25x12
25x12 

DB Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
25x8 (these will go to a higher weight next week)

Close Grip Bench
95x12
115x10
135x8
155x6

Bench Dip 
BWX3X10

Rope Press Down
35x10
40x8
45x8

Wrist Curls
55x10
50x15
45x20

Reverse Wrist Curls
55x10
50x15
45x20

Pretty good workout. Getting use to the new equipment so my rope press down is a screwed up. Oh well. Hope to have my monster bar soon. I also bought 2 more Captain of Crushes so now I have the first four of them. I should have the new ones tomorrow so I can do actual rep sets with them. I can close the trainer 3 times (handle to handle) and just barely miss closing the #1.
Please feel free to Critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

You bought the #3 and #4? 

They say that once you close one 10-15 times, you should be able to move up a level.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice wo Matt 


Be careful with those captain crunch grippers.  After you get a big strong grip you could accidently hurt yourself whenever you take a pee !!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You bought the #3 and #4?
> 
> They say that once you close one 10-15 times, you should be able to move up a level.



No I bought the first two. The Guide and the Sport. I wanted something I can rep and warm up with. Then I have the #1 for my stretcher.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Be careful with those captain crunch grippers.  After you get a big strong grip you could accidently hurt yourself whenever you take a pee !!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Matt, what gym did you work out at before you got your equipment?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 6, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey Matt, what gym did you work out at before you got your equipment?



I worked out in my garage. Just upgraded. I'm selling my old setup to my sister's boyfriend. One day I'll get some cardio equipment. I'm getting a dip/pull up bar station after my old setup is gone. Then I'll have the room for it.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You bought the #3 and #4?
> 
> They say that once you close one 10-15 times, you should be able to move up a level.



Probably next month I'll buy the last three to see how tough they are. I'm curious if I can get #4 to budge.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 7, 2005)

*1-6-2005 Shoulders workout...*

Standing Military Press
65x10
85x10
95x8
105x6

Front DB Raise
15x10
20x10

Bent DB Lat Raise
15x8
15x8
10x8

Shoulder Shrugs
165x8
185x6 (I believe this is a PR!!  )
115x10

Good quick workout. Didn't have time to do back. Will hit that tomorrow. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

You're getting to be a regular PR kind of guy !  Way to go !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Great w/o Matthew. Those are nice standing MP's!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're getting to be a regular PR kind of guy !  Way to go !






			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Matthew. Those are nice standing MP's!!!




Gary- Well I believe that is my first PR since I've been back. I'll be crushing all PR's soon though  

Rock- I wanna get those up. I love how the pump feels after I complete the set. I am going to failure though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty strong for the seated MP (as far as I'm concerned) but I can't do the standing to save my life. More power to you!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 7, 2005)

workouts are looking good there buddy 

yeah, I usually do seated MP since I always end up using my legs to assist while standing


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Standing Military Press
> 65x10
> 85x10
> 95x8
> ...


Well thought out shoulder wo Matt!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

nice job on the presses.  standing is the way to go!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!
 I love the Standing presses more than the sitting.  This will be a staple in shoulder w/o for years to come.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 11, 2005)

*1-10-2005 Workout....*

Chest...

Flat Barbell Press
115x12
135x10
155x8
175x5

Incline Barbell Press
155x6
135x8
115x10

Decline DB Press
55x5
40x8
30x10

Pec Deck Fly
90x8
70x10
50x10

Good workout. Sore as hell today.
Please feel free to critique
Thanks!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

Presses are going up IT .  My only suggestion would be to drop the volume a bit.  Maybe alternate DB decline and Pec Deck on chest day. Do one or the other, but not both on the same day.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice job on the increases


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Great job Matthew! Your weights are really going up, that's awesome! I agree with JD.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Presses are going up IT .  My only suggestion would be to drop the volume a bit.  Maybe alternate DB decline and Pec Deck on chest day. Do one or the other, but not both on the same day.



Ok. Thanks for the recommendation. Yeah I still feel real sore so maybe I over did it just a tad.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great job Matthew! Your weights are really going up, that's awesome! I agree with JD.



Thanks Rock!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job on the increases



Thanks Gary. Its going up. Still taking it easy on the rotator cuff building up the area so its stronger, and I'll have no more setbacks.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

*Good News!!!*

Got some good news I forgot to report last night. Remember a couple months back I had an interview for a transfer and it was a day shift position as opposed to a graveyard position I'm in now. I found out that I got the job so in about a month I'll be on day shift on a cushy job working 4 10 hour days a week. (This means 3 day weekends!!)  
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Got some good news I forgot to report last night. Remember a couple months back I had an interview for a transfer and it was a day shift position as opposed to a graveyard position I'm in now. I found out that I got the job so in about a month I'll be on day shift on a cushy job working 4 10 hour days a week. (This means 3 day weekends!!)
> Thanks!!


 
COOL !!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome news Matthew! What's the new job?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a heavy equipment mechanic. That is what I'll still be but I'll be working on emergency generators. I'm pleased to get the job out of atleast 20-25 others who applied who are already county employees (and have alot more mechanical experience than me). This is one of the most desireable jobs out there for people who are heavy equipment mechanics and work for the county. It is a REAL cushy job. There has been supervisors willing to step down and take the pay cut just to work in that postion.  I have no idea who on the outside of the county applied and didn't get the position either. All I know is I got one of the two postions. I'm sure I pissed some people off getting it though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

Fuckin a.. you da man!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuckin a.. you da man!



Thanks Jake. I can be a normal human being again!!  Well I guess as normal as I can get.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

Congratulations IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congratulations IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks JD. Like I said good to be among the normal soon. It'll be easier to schedule out diet plans too.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 13, 2005)

*Workout 1/12/2005*

Biceps/Triceps/Forearms...

Cambered Preacher Curl
45x12
65x10
75x8
85x7

DB Concentration Curl
25x12
25x12

DB Hammer Curl
30x8
25x10
25x10

Close Grip Bench
95x10
115x10
165x5
115x8

Bench Dip
BWx10x3

Rope Press Down
50x8
40x10
35x10

Wrist Curls
55x10
50x12
45x15

Reverse Wrist Curls
55x10
50x15
45x20

Workout was good. The pumps I was getting were probably the most intense ever!! Why it was I don't know. Haven't taken anything different. 
The more I think about it the more I'm looking forward to working dayshift. Just like the idea of a more organized diet, workout and supplement schedule. I'm going to have to wait though anywhere from 2 weeks to 5 weeks. I have to have a security background check. I'm not worried about that at all since I'm just 1 year removed from working at a Airport (I had access to everywhere on the Airport), and the Army just little less than 5 yrs ago.
Well please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

*1/16/2005...*

Chest...

Flat BB Bench
115x12
135x10
175x6
205x1.5  (got the first one up pretty easy then I guess I psyched myself out. Luckly I had a spotter)
155x8

Incline BB Press
155x5   
135x7  
115x10

Decline DB Press
55x3
40x8
40x8

Pretty good workout. Was disappointed about the 205 attempt. Was hoping to get atleast 3. This is the heaviest I tried though since screwing up my rotator cuff though so I guess this is a start. All I know is I'm sore as hell already in the chest. Its either that or the blood still rushing around cause I feel pumped as hell! My next post will be my measurements I made this morning when I woke up.
Oh by the way should I add anything else to this workout? It seems like I'm short changing myself for somereason. 
Please feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Matt  


Nice wo ! 205   

How long did your wo take ?  what are your rest intervals ? I see no reason to add more to your wo if it was an intense wo.  Were you goofin'off ?  Who is your spotter ? I thought you worked out at home ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> 11/29 1/2/05  Difference
> Weight:   198 191.5 -6.5lbs
> Neck:      17" 16.5    - 1/2"
> Bicep:    14 9/16  14.5  - 1/16"
> ...




Weight:188= -3.5lbs change from last measurement
Neck: 16.5= Same 
Bicep: 14.75= +.25 change
Forearm: 11.69= +.13 change
Chest: 41.0= No change
Waist: 37.88= -.62 change
Hips: 36.94= -.06 change
Thigh: 25.00= -.5 change
Calf: 14.75= -.25 change 

Well lost some gained some. This is understandable since I'm in a caloric deficit.
Please feel free to comment.
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> 
> 
> Nice wo ! 205
> ...



My workout took about 30-35 min. My rest intervals are pretty much as long as it takes to change weights on the bar. Yes the workout was intense. No I'm just a goof. My father-in-law is here so he spotted me. I figured I'd give it a try since he was. Yes I still workout at home.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> My workout took about 30-35 min. My rest intervals are pretty much as long as it takes to change weights on the bar. Yes the workout was intense. No I'm just a goof. My father-in-law is here so he spotted me. I figured I'd give it a try since he was. Yes I still workout at home.


Well then it sounds like you did plenty to me ! Is your father-in-law going to start working out with you ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well then it sounds like you did plenty to me ! Is your father-in-law going to start working out with you ?



No he was here visiting. I figured I'd put him to work.   I should have gone down a little (190) and did more.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

I forgot to add that I'm now using V-12 FI Turbo starting today. Have been using plain creatine the past couple of weeks that I had after finishing up my Swole V2.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

Workouts looking good Matt!  Don't worry so much about the numbers.  Yes, you need to have goals, but your personal goals may not match your body's rate of growth .  

Reading the boards here a lot of people like to keep rest intervals short.  That is great for adding mass, but if your goal is strength, you need to be fully rested between sets in the 'power' movements.  3-5 minute RI's in the power exercises (1-2 minutes with accessory movements), again only IF strength is your priority.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Workouts looking good Matt!  Don't worry so much about the numbers.  Yes, you need to have goals, but your personal goals may not match your body's rate of growth .
> 
> Reading the boards here a lot of people like to keep rest intervals short.  That is great for adding mass, but if your goal is strength, you need to be fully rested between sets in the 'power' movements.  3-5 minute RI's in the power exercises (1-2 minutes with accessory movements), again only IF strength is your priority.



Now what if strength and mass are my goals? What would you say would be the best RI's??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

When I start my "new" job and since I'll be on day shift I'm going to start a new journal. Since I've been on this site I've been on Graveyard (almost 15 months on that shift) it is going to be much easier to have a steady workout and diet schedule. I'll be working out as soon as I wakeup (5:00am).
Until then I'll still be using this journal.
Thanks!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Now what if strength and mass are my goals? What would you say would be the best RI's??


I'm no expert, but I'd suggest 2 minutes for the power movements and 60-90 seconds for the accessories.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 18, 2005)

OK JD I'll try that starting next week then. Thanks for the info/help!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 19, 2005)

Got my new monster bar yesterday and will start using it tonight. It is bicep/tricep/forearm night .  

Also got my new sleep number bed that I purchased this weekend. I've spent one night on it plus a 2 hour nap so the jury is still out on the bed. They say it takes about 3-4 weeks to get it tweeked enough to where you like it. 
Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Sleep number bed?

I want to get one of those space age ones


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 20, 2005)

*1/19/2004 Workout...*

Biceps,Triceps, Forearms...

Preacher Curls (with Cambered bar)
45x12
65x10
75x8
85x8
90x5

DB Con. Curl
30x8
30x8

DB Hammers
30x8
30x8
30x8

Overhead Extentions (with monsterbar)
25x10
45x8
45x8
45x8

Bench Dip
BWx10X3

Press Downs
50x8
40x10 
35x10

Wrist Curls (with Monster Bar)
15x10
10x10
10x10

Reverse Wrist Curls (with Monster Bar)
15x7
10x10
10x10


Good workout overall. I didn't know what to expect throwing the monster bar into the mix. I love the bar for the forearm exercises since it places the weight in the middle of the bat and not at the end of the bar. I'm going to do the overhead extentions now so I won't overtrain doing the close grip bench. Feel free to critique.
Thanks !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Biceps,Triceps, Forearms...
> 
> Preacher Curls (with Cambered bar)
> 45x12
> ...


Matt,
Nice WO !!!!  

Your preacher curls blow my mind . I'll have to try them some day.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Matt,
> Nice WO !!!!
> 
> Your preacher curls blow my mind . I'll have to try them some day.



I love the pump from them and I can better stress form. Its funny how I keep going up in weight on everything while on a caloric deficit.
I now wish I took some beginning photos back in December to see how much I've improved. I can tell I have just would have been nice to have pics to compare side to side.
Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

Well executed arm wo Matt .  Keep it rolling...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 20, 2005)

Good looking workouts Matt. How's the diet coming along?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice w/o Matthew.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Well executed arm wo Matt .  Keep it rolling...



Thanks JD!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Good looking workouts Matt. How's the diet coming along?



Thanks. Diet is doing ok. I will be ALOT easier to follow a diet and be more disciplined once I'm working a normal shift. This past week now I've had days which I have stayed up for well over 24 hours (3 of those days in the last 6 or 7). I've leveled off now weight wise. On sunday will be measurement day to see where I'm at.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Matthew.



Thanks Rock!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

*Update!!*

Well nothing going on as of right now with the new position. Still waiting on Human Resources to contact me to get the ball rolling on the background check, so I can give them the info I guess they need. Some asshole from HR I've heard couldn't read my phone number or some bullshit like that and this has stopped the process. Now a whole bunch of fuking paperwork needs to bounce back and forth just to get my phone number so they can give me a call. 
This is getting on my nerves big time!!   I see the light at the end of the tunnel, I keep walking towards it and it never gets closer!!!   Hopefully I have no more than a month of this crap left. I would like to be a normal human being again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

Hang in there Matt, it'll happen.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hang in there Matt, it'll happen.



That is exactly the outlook I have JD. I know the day will come but not having a date is the madning part. I would like a day to count down how many garbage trucks I have left to fix.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 27, 2005)

*1/25/2005 Workout...*

Chest....

Flat BB Bench
115x12
135x10
175x7
185x3
155x8

Incline Bench
155x5
135x8
115x10

Decline Bench
55x7
40x8
40x8

P/U to Fail
15

Pretty good workout. Going up alittle at time. I guess that is all I can ask for now. Still haven't heard anything yet as far as the day shift position which is really pissing me off.   Oh well. 
As always feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

Have you called them?  Dont let them fuck you over..


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you called them?  Dont let them fuck you over..




Its not the actual supervisors fucking me over its fucking Human Resources moving like pond water. They have yet to call me to get the process moving on my background check. Believe you me I have talked to the supervisors twice a week since I heard the news.
I need a clearance to service some of the emergency generators in different county buildings. I'll have no problem attaining the clearance since I'm about 1 year removed from having a FAA clearance from working in at the airport. There I had access to anywhere I wanted there. Plus I had a Top Secret clearance while I was in the Army. 
It is just frustrating that it would take no longer than 2-3 days tops to do mine while they already started on the other bozo that is getting transfered along with me and its really fucking pissing me off.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

*1/26/2005 Workout...*

Biceps...
Preacher Curl (cambered bar)
65x12
75x10
85x8
95x3

DB Concentration Curls
30x8
30x8

DB Hammers
30x8
30x8
30x8

Triceps

Tricep Extensions
30x10
50x8
50x8
50x8 (I will go up with these this week. Just getting the feel of them)

Bench Dip
BWx10x3

Tricep Press Down
50x8
40x10
35x10 (these need to go up!)

Monster Bar Wrist Curls
10x10
10x10
15x10

Monster Bar Reverse Wrist Curls
10x10
10x10
15x10

Good Workout overall. Still pissed that I haven't heard anything yet. Oh well.
Feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

Yesterday I got my pullbar/dip station. Got a good deal on it from Play it again sports. Looks like it was only a floor model but it was used. They delivered it to me for only 80.00.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yesterday I got my pullbar/dip station. Got a good deal on it from Play it again sports. Looks like it was only a floor model but it was used. They delivered it to me for only 80.00.


Nice wo Matt ! 

Sounds like your garage/gym is starting to fill up like mine ! LOL  I LOVE PLAY IT AGAIN SPORTS !!!  Garage sales are cheaper but they don't happen very often with REAL exercise equipment


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Its not the actual supervisors fucking me over its fucking Human Resources moving like pond water. They have yet to call me to get the process moving on my background check. Believe you me I have talked to the supervisors twice a week since I heard the news.
> I need a clearance to service some of the emergency generators in different county buildings. I'll have no problem attaining the clearance since I'm about 1 year removed from having a FAA clearance from working in at the airport. There I had access to anywhere I wanted there. Plus I had a Top Secret clearance while I was in the Army.
> It is just frustrating that it would take no longer than 2-3 days tops to do mine while they already started on the other bozo that is getting transfered along with me and its really fucking pissing me off.


Hang in there man.  Your ship will come in .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Matt !
> 
> Sounds like your garage/gym is starting to fill up like mine ! LOL  I LOVE PLAY IT AGAIN SPORTS !!!  Garage sales are cheaper but they don't happen very often with REAL exercise equipment



Yeah they get some good deals there time to time. What is your home gym looking like right now??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hang in there man.  Your ship will come in .


I know it will happen. Its the price to pay when working for the goverment.   Just want it to happen. I guess its the young dude in me that wants it to happen now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Its not the actual supervisors fucking me over its fucking Human Resources moving like pond water. They have yet to call me to get the process moving on my background check. Believe you me I have talked to the supervisors twice a week since I heard the news.
> I need a clearance to service some of the emergency generators in different county buildings. I'll have no problem attaining the clearance since I'm about 1 year removed from having a FAA clearance from working in at the airport. There I had access to anywhere I wanted there. Plus I had a Top Secret clearance while I was in the Army.
> It is just frustrating that it would take no longer than 2-3 days tops to do mine while they already started on the other bozo that is getting transfered along with me and its really fucking pissing me off.


So what's the hold-up? Getting the clearance or them processing the paperwork?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So what's the hold-up? Getting the clearance or them processing the paperwork?



Those A-holes processing the paperwork. Shit they haven't even started the paperwork as far as I know.  

I want to start my bulking cycle damn it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah they get some good deals there time to time. What is your home gym looking like right now??
> Thanks!!


well, I have my smith machine/bench. a seated calf raise, the squat machine, a weider club 500 gym/bench , and my homemade dip bars , 4 Oly bb sets, a set of Oly dbs and 2 sets of pancake db, and 3 or 4 pairs of solid dbs, oly ez curl and a couple of other odd and ends  Gets kinda crowded when i leave stuff laying around . LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> well, I have my smith machine/bench. a seated calf raise, the squat machine, a weider club 500 gym/bench , and my homemade dip bars , 4 Oly bb sets, a set of Oly dbs and 2 sets of pancake db, and 3 or 4 pairs of solid dbs, oly ez curl and a couple of other odd and ends  Gets kinda crowded when i leave stuff laying around . LOL



Got some pics of everything?? I'll take some of mine tonight.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Got some pics of everything?? I'll take some of mine tonight.


yeh , i got some floating around my computer somewhere


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2005)

*1/31/2005...*

Chest...
Flat BB Press
115x12
135x10
175x8* (up one rep since last W/O)*
185x3  *(could have went up but lost my concentration for some reason and stopped) *
155x10 *(up two reps since last w/o)*

Incline BB Press
165x5 *(up 10lbs and did same amount reps as last w/o)*
135x8 *(need to go up next w/o. getting too easy)*
115x10 *(need to go up next w/o. getting too easy)
*
Decline DB Press
55x6
40x10
40x10

P/U to Fail
18 *(3 more than last week)*

Good workout. My goal was to put up 185x5 but some reason lost focus and put the BB up. Inclines I need to go up on cause I was doing fairly simple. Maybe I'll add another 5 reps to inclines to get a little more of a w/o in for that. Onward and upward. Oh no news yet on the transfer.  
Feel Free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great w/o Matthew and congrats on the increases! Looking good


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rock


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Way to go Matt !   Keep it up !


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 3, 2005)

*2-2-2005...*

Biceps/Triceps/Forearms...

Preacher Curl with Cambered Bar...
65x12
75x10
85x8
95x5

DB Concentration Curl
30x8
30x8

DB Hammers
30x8
30x8
30x8

Tricep Exten.
40x10
50x8
60x8
70x4

Rope Press Down
60x8
50x8
40x10

Wrist Curls
10x15
15x15
17.5x10

Reverse Wrist Curls
10x15
15x6
15x6

Ok workout. Didn't do Bench Dips cause of time and my delts were sore. Didn't want to overtrain too much. Feel free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 3, 2005)

*2-1-2005*

Legs...
Romanian Deads
115x10
135x10
165x8

Leg Ext.
90x10
80x10
55x10

Lying Leg Curl
55x10
45x10

Standing Calf Raise
115x12
145x12
165x12

Didn't do squats. Trying to get my hip alittle more healed. I'll probably wait a couple more weeks to go at it again.
Feel Free to critique.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice wo 's Matt. Wise decision to heal up !


Oh , here is a link to pics of my "gym" .

http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/maxgcgym/index.html


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo 's Matt. Wise decision to heal up !
> 
> 
> Oh , here is a link to pics of my "gym" .
> ...



You need a bigger stereo.  And whats with the mirror infront of the dip bar.. I always thought you were vain, but JEEZ!  j/k!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You need a bigger stereo. And whats with the mirror infront of the dip bar.. I always thought you were vain, but JEEZ!  j/k!


Hey , my stereo is just fine !  The tape player is the only thing that works and the only tape i have is a single by Carly Simon  

That room is a mirror fun house buddy !!!  

























carly Simon = You're so vain


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

That is great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice leg w/o Matthew. Good decision to heal up also. Would leg press hurt your hip? And you can always be a member of Team DuRock!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> And whats with the mirror infront of the dip bar.. I always thought you were vain, but JEEZ!  j/k!


  I noticed that too, but I wasn't going to say anything.  

Just teasing you Gary .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

You've put together a nice string of workouts IT, and it appears your improving every week .

Smart thing to do eliminating the squats.  You must learn to train around your injuries.  I know.... I do so on a daily basis .


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo 's Matt. Wise decision to heal up !
> 
> 
> Oh , here is a link to pics of my "gym" .
> ...



Nice setup there Gary. Don't know how you can use the Olympic Size DB bars. They seem too bulky to me. Am I correct??


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice leg w/o Matthew. Good decision to heal up also. Would leg press hurt your hip? And you can always be a member of Team DuRock!



Not sure on the presses. Don't have access to one since I w/o in my garage. I'd like to get one someday though. Thanks for the offer Rock.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You've put together a nice string of workouts IT, and it appears your improving every week .
> 
> Smart thing to do eliminating the squats.  You must learn to train around your injuries.  I know.... I do so on a daily basis .



Thanks JD. What I'm really pissed about not being on days yet is I want to start my bulking diet.I wanna do it right and feel if I have a normal schedule I can do that.
Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nice setup there Gary. Don't know how you can use the Olympic Size DB bars. They seem too bulky to me. Am I correct??


Not too bulky, I haven't seen too many of the 100+ solid ones to compare with though. Guess you get use to it .  Definetly not a problem on db rows .


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2005)

*2-8-2005 Workout...*

Chest....

Flat BB Press
115x12
135x10
175x8 
185x5 *(Up 2 reps since last workout) *
160x10 *(10 lbs more and as many reps as last w/o)*

Incline BB Press
170x5 *(as many reps but 5lbs more than last w/o)*
155x7 *(1 less rep than last w/o but 20 more lbs)*
135x10 *(same reps as last w/o but 20 lbs more)*

Decline DB Press
55x7
40x10
40x10

P/U to Fail
14.5   

Went up pretty good weight wise. Good workout overall. I want to get atleast 185x8 or 10 and then I'll go 200 for reps. I'll bump up my Incline to 175xfail. Please feel free to critique.
Thanks! 

P.S. Still no word on the job/shift change yet.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Way to go Matt  

200 on inclines would be great !!!!  I remember those days . LOL

Man , you are more patient them I am .  Damn paperpushers !  No offense to any paper pushers here at IM . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Matthew and great increases


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the props guys.
I may be a step closer today towards my new postition. I got a call wanting my Social Security #, my driver's license # and birthdate for the background check forum. Hopefully now this will be expedited. I'm not going to hold my breath though. I want the hell out of my current position. I'm getting stuck with all the crap jobs right now while the other mechanic on my shift calls in sick alot and gets the easy jobs.   I know my supervisor is pissed that I'm leaving. He applied for the same position about 10 months ago cause he wanted a day shift position and was willing to demote down to do so but didn't get the job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Every time I look in here, your weights keep going up!  Good job.  Speaking of jobs, you'll get it.  Waiting sucks, but it'll make it that much sweeter when you get it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm sorry Matthew, but what are you waiting for again? Is it a clearance?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Matthew, but what are you waiting for again? Is it a clearance?



I'm waiting for security clearance. I need it to go to some secure buildings that have emergency generators in it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Every time I look in here, your weights keep going up!  Good job.  Speaking of jobs, you'll get it.  Waiting sucks, but it'll make it that much sweeter when you get it.



Thanks JD. I hope it will be soon. I sick of being tired all the time and not doing a full week's worth of workouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

What type of clearance? Do you already have a clearance? Are you going through DSS for the clearance? Lot's of questions


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What type of clearance? Do you already have a clearance? Are you going through DSS for the clearance? Lot's of questions



I have had a FAA clearance already since I worked on an Airport. Been away from there for about 14-15 months now. I had a Top Secret Clearance when I was in the Army. Also passed the background check for the Sheriffs department too a little over a year ago, was offered a slot in the Academy but passed on it. I have no problems with passing a background check.   Just taking those paper pushers too much damn time. 
By the way I like your comp Blog. How do you go about setting that up??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2005)

To let you all know I'm still around. I just have been sick pretty much all week last week and took it off. No news yet on the job change.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Get well soon bud.  I would be pissed about the job.. WTF?!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get well soon bud.  I would be pissed about the job.. WTF?!



I am pissed.  Its been over a month and a half now. It would be nice to have a set eating,sleeping and workout schedule.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 27, 2005)

*2/22/2005...*

Chest

Incline BB Press
165x6
155x6
135x9
115x10

Flat BB Press
115x12
135x10
175x8
185x6
165x10

Ok workout, just not enough time to do it in. Can't wait for dayshift. 
Thanks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 27, 2005)

*2/24/2005...*

Biceps/Triceps/Forearms...

Preacher Cambered bar Curl
65x12
70x10
85x8
95x5

DB Con. Curls
30x8
30x8

DB Hammer Curls
30x8
30x8
30x8

Monster Bar Tricep Extentions
40x12
50x8
60x8
70x3

Rope Press Down
60x8
50x8
40x10

Monster Bar Wrist Curls
5x15
7.5x15
10x15

Monster Bar Reverse Wrist Curls
5x15
7.5x12
10x10

Workout sucked. I'm fatigued as all hell. I don't know if it is a mental lapse since I know that a work schedule change is on the horizon or what.
Feel free to critique.
Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

95 lb preacher curls !!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 95 lb preacher curls !!!!



Thanks  Always room for improvement though.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

*2/28/2005 Workout...*

Chest...

Flat BB Press
115x12
135x10
185x7
205x3   
165x8

Incline Bench BB Press
165x8
155x8
135x10

Decline DB Press
55x8
40x10
40x10

Ok workout. I did do 205x3 which isn't much but I'm happy finally getting back over the 200 mark (no spotter either    )Please feel free to critique. 
Thanks!! 

P.S. I'm gonna drop the 115x12 for warm ups on the Flat Bench and go right to the 135x10. Lets see how many 205's I can do.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

I've come to a realization. I need to either make a choice for size or strength. I choose strength. Some size will certainly come with the strength, but I don't need to be real big and bulky for sports. I wouldn't mind being built like a 6'0" Mark McGwire either. I'm going to work on a new plan that I'm going to need help with. First off I need to know what reps and sets should I do exercises for strength. Any help would be appriciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice wo Matt 

Well , at the risk of being cast out , LOL  Have you tried P/RR/S or max OT? Or just do a search for strength work outs, Westside, Hst,  etc .  I made good improvements on P/RR/S and max OT.   if you want to keep with your own routines I'd say reps of 4 - 6 .


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Matt
> 
> Well , at the risk of being cast out , LOL  Have you tried P/RR/S or max OT? Or just do a search for strength work outs, Westside, Hst,  etc .  I made good improvements on P/RR/S and max OT.   if you want to keep with your own routines I'd say reps of 4 - 6 .



What journal can I find your P/RR/S and max OT workouts. Did you do this program by the book or did you adapt it to the equipment you have? I wish I could afford the leg press setup and squat setup you have.    GDamn Ex-wife!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

I haven't been logging my use of the Captains of Crush. I've been using...
Guide (60lbs) 1 set x 10 per hand
Sport (80lbs) 1 set x 10 "      "
Trainer (100lbs) 1 set x 10 per
#1 (140lbs) 1 set x 8 per hand. Can close them about twice then as much as I can the rest of the way. I'm going to buy a COC book here soon along with the "Hand Gripper Helper" to help me over the #1 plateau. I may also buy the last 3 grippers to see what those are like


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What journal can I find your P/RR/S and max OT workouts. Did you do this program by the book or did you adapt it to the equipment you have? I wish I could afford the leg press setup and squat setup you have.  GDamn Ex-wife!!


Matt,
My P/RR/S journal is in my sig . My max OT wo's are in my current journal starting on page 16


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Man, I need to buy some COC's!! I keep meaning to but never get around to it. Westside is a pretty decent routine for strength


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy a COC book here soon along with the "Hand Gripper Helper" to help me over the #1 plateau. I may also buy the last 3 grippers to see what those are like




Ever since I started doing behind the back BB wrist curls, I've literally been watching my forearms grow.  It's kind've freaky.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I haven't been logging my use of the Captains of Crush. I've been using...
> Guide (60lbs) 1 set x 10 per hand
> Sport (80lbs) 1 set x 10 " "
> Trainer (100lbs) 1 set x 10 per
> #1 (140lbs) 1 set x 8 per hand. Can close them about twice then as much as I can the rest of the way. I'm going to buy a COC book here soon along with the "Hand Gripper Helper" to help me over the #1 plateau. I may also buy the last 3 grippers to see what those are like


Man , don't get your grip too strong !! It could be dangerous when taking a whizzz !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 20, 2005)

Just to let everyone know I'm still alive and kicking. Been busy but haven't worked out in a couple weeks  I've been lazy and alittle depressed that nothing has changed at my job.  Still waiting to hear something about it. In about a week I'll be right back at it throwing the iron around. I need to do some studying up for a new program to start when I begin dayshift hopefully sometime soon. I'm looking at H.I.T. If anyone has some pointers LMK!!
THanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Matt,

Man that sucks !  I can't believe you're not in your new  job yet


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> 
> Man that sucks !  I can't believe you're not in your new  job yet



Yeah it does suck. I'm going to call my soon to be supervisor and find out if there is anything new on Wed. Hopefully he has some good news for me


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey I'm still alive!! 
Well it appears to be another month until I transfer jobs.  But atleast I know they day is pretty much coming. I'm hoping no later then June 5th.
I've been a lazy SOB and haven't worked out in about a month. I've been down about this whole job thing, and its tough getting proper sleep and nutrition with a wife, kids and all when you can't plan how much sleep you'll get a day. Atleast I'm playing softball couple nights a week and a couple weekends a month, so I still have some physical activity going on outside of work.

How is everyone??

Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 27, 2005)

P.S. I'm a 200lbs right now!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey stranger,

get you fat ass in the gym !!!!    Congrats on the job


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> get you fat ass in the gym !!!!



Yeah it's sad when the gym is in my garage.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 4, 2005)

Well I passed my background check. They told me not to be suprised if it takes over a month to do it. Guess what it took less then two weeks. I had to wait almost 4 months for them to do a 2 week background check on me  I will either be starting on the 16th of May or the 1st of June. Depends on when my current section wants to let me go. I'm hoping the earlier date. If its then, I have only 5 working days left!! 
Can't wait to eat and sleep normally again!!! Then back to throwing the fvcking iron again!! HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 4, 2005)

Oh yeah time to get ready for my new workout program and journal!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well I passed my background check. They told me not to be suprised if it takes over a month to do it. Guess what it took less then two weeks. I had to wait almost 4 months for them to do a 2 week background check on me  I will either be starting on the 16th of May or the 1st of June. Depends on when my current section wants to let me go. I'm hoping the earlier date. If its then, I have only 5 working days left!!
> Can't wait to eat and sleep normally again!!! Then back to throwing the fvcking iron again!! HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!


   

Congrats Matthew ,

What routine you plan on when you return ?


----------



## I'm Trying (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats Matthew ,
> 
> What routine you plan on when you return ?



I'm looking at H.I.T.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 5, 2005)

It looks like May 31st will be my first day there. I'll probably take a week or two transition to get my body use to the new schedule then WATCH OUT!!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 17, 2005)

2 weeks from today I start dayshift!!  I need to get on the ball and come up with a good program.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Good deal !  
still going with HIT ?


----------



## I'm Trying (May 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good deal !
> still going with HIT ?



Yeah. Can't find a good program yet though. Any suggestions Gary??


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah. Can't find a good program yet though. Any suggestions Gary??


  Nope, Don't know anything about it . Thats why I was gonna watch you


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Have you checked this out ?

http://www.drdarden.com/


----------



## I'm Trying (May 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Have you checked this out ?
> 
> http://www.drdarden.com/



Not yet but will now! Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 29, 2005)

Tuesday I start day shift!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Tuesday I start day shift!!!!!!!!!


Sure , we've heard that before !  LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (May 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sure , we've heard that before !  LOL



Its 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999% official.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok have been on Day shift for two weeks now  I'll be starting my new journal begining of July!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Matt! Nice to hear from you bro.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

About time !   Quit teasin' us


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah makes you guys look forward to the new journal huh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Snap! Snap!  Well let's get it started!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Snap! Snap!  Well let's get it started!


I'm Trying's Journal


----------

